#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  laaghangende rook maken zonder droogijs

## technobram

hallo allemaal,

ik heb over een paar weken een theater voorstelling in mijn school
het thema is halloween en daar wil ik laaghangende rook voor gebruiken 
(we gaan de videoclip van thriller van michael jackson naspelen) maar ik lees overal dat je daar droogijs voor nodig hebt maar dat lijkt me nogal gevaarlijk omdat het bomvol zit met publiek en dat er mensen op het podium staan zonder beschermende kleding dus ik ga zowiezo geen droogijs gebruiken maar is er nog een andere manier om laaghangende rook te maken?? is er een speciale vloeistof daar voor??

m.v.g Bram

----------


## tha_dj

Antwoord: Ja die is er !!!

Hahahaha ( ZOEKFUNCTIE )

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ajdeboer

Jem Glaciator huren!  :Wink:

----------


## Carl

Droogijs-nevel is niet gevaarlijk, zolang mensen er niet langdurig met hun hoofd in zitten, denk aan een orkestbak die volloopt. Beschermende kleding is niet nodig, het is maar "koolzuurstoom"
Elke vorm van mist/nevel/rook is enigzins zuurstof verdrijvend en droogijs-nevel is vrij dik, dus moet je ervoor zorgen dat mensen niet helemaal 'ondergedompeld' raken in die nevel.
Nou is het ook weer niet zo, dat je meteen stikt, maar beter voorkomen dat de koppen erin komen. Dat is dus eerder van toepassing voor de toeschouwers die in de nevel zitten die van het podium stroomt, maar dan moet je wel heel erg veel rook produceren, veel meer dan een "sea-pouper" kan maken.
Het enige gevaarlijke aan droogijs is het vastpakken van het ijs zelf, daar heb je bescherming voor nodig, je kunt brandblaren krijgen van direct huidkontakt met de pellets of blokken.

----------


## dj-inkognito

als je even de zoekfunctie had gebruikt had je geweten wat droogijs doet en wat je er allemaal mee kunt.


echter kun je zonder droogijs met een normale rookmachine dit ook wel voor elkaar krijgen. vergt alleen wel even wat knuttselwerk,

maak aan een normale rookmachine een hitte bestendige flexibele buis/pijp die niet smelt als het warm word van de doorsnee van de spuitnozzle. pak een kist/bak die waterdicht is.  zorg dat je de buis oid daar in oprolt een stuk van ongeveer een meter  ander halve meter, en laat het uit einde weer uit de kist komen op de vloer gericht, als deze bak vervolgens vult met ijsklontjes zodat de hele slang is bedekt word je rook gekoeld en blijft dit netjes met het zelfde effect als droogijs op de grond hangen... 


maja waarom zo moeilijk doen en niet gewoon een lowfogger huren,

dj inkognito,

----------


## technobram

oke heel erg bedankt allemaal
het is een kleine zaal ik zit op de basisschool dus we hebben niet echt iets als een theaterzaal we doen het in een gymzaal maar ik ga even rondzoeken naar wat apparaaten
en het bijft echt op de grond dus het publiek kan niet met hun hoofden in de rook zitten (tenzij ze gaan liggen maar dat doen ze niet)
en waar kan ik de jem glaciator huren ik kan hem niet vinden

----------


## salsa

> en waar kan ik de jem glaciator huren ik kan hem niet vinden




Sla de Gouden Gids van je regio open en zoek naar de dichtstbijzijnde pro licht en geluid verhuurder...

Makkelijk toch?

Googlen kan ook...

Dave

----------

